# Tam Valley Octopus III servo speed control



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I have these Octopus III servo control boards and using their Octo III remote board to program the controllers there appears to be an option to control the sped of the servo but I can't figure out how to do it.

There is absolutely NO info on how to do this in the literature they give you or even mention of this other than something on the board itself that it is possible.

The turnouts I'm using are N scale Peco code 55 Electrofrogs with the spring intact (which I want it to be). Anyone that has these know what the procedure is with those 3 buttons on their programming board??


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

The Octo III remote is here (note the reference to slower/faster);








Tam Valley Depot OCT031 Remote Aligner for Octopus III 8-Servo Driver


Tam Valley Depot OCT031 Remote Aligner for Octopus III 8-Servo DriverUsed with the Octopus III (above) for alignment of servos (cannot be used with the Octopus II). Just one of these needed for all of your Octopus IIIs. Comes with a 7' cable which allows you to stand next to your turnout while...




www.whiterosehobbies.com


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I found this manual for the oct3 but I'm not sure this is what you are looking for..



https://www.tamvalleydepot.com/images/Octopus_III_Servo_Driver_Manual_v1.pdf


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

What comes with the board does NOT have that short paragraph labeled speed. That had to be added some time after theses were manufactured.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Are these still available, 2 dealers claim they aren't?

If not, what else is available for servo turnout control??


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

If start a new thread ask that question. I don't know anything about this particular product. I just happened to run into the manual and posted it it. But for an overall list dcc controllable servo products. That's a good question.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

videobruce said:


> Are these still available, 2 dealers claim they aren't?
> 
> If not, what else is available for servo turnout control??


From the Tam Valley Depot website:

News

Duncan just found out that he has stage IV lung cancer (no he never smoked) and is retiring immediately to spend time building his layout. The rest of the family are going to still make Frog Juicers; Mono, Dual, Hex; Circuit Breakers and DCC Boosters. All other products are discontinued. Between Duncan leaving and the parts shortage it is too much to keep them going.

More parts out of stock - simply cannot buy the parts and the ditributor doesn't know when more will arrive! This is an unprecendented shortage. But if we don't have the parts we can't make it! Singlets, SwitchWrights, Micro Singlet, Turtle, Servo reversers, No Buzz, Fascia controller Reverser all out of stock.

We are very sad to annouce the passing of our wonderful and valued employee Jack Eiermann due to COVID19. If you ordered something from us you can be sure he had hand in making and shipping it. Jack was with us for 12 years and we considered him a member of the family. Here is a link to his obituary.

International shortage of electronic parts is impacting us severely - please be patient.

COVID-19 Issues - We are open and shipping during this emergency. We have had to suspend production of several items due to lack of manpower including assembled swith machines. Because of stay at home orders in California the crew are working at different locations which slows things down. Stay safe and thank you for supporting us in this time!

****

This is devastating for me as I have been using their products for years. Fortunately, I have everything I need already.

That said, I have the older Octo III's with no option to control the speed of the throw.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw that after my last post.


----------

